# RAID 0 na /

## Yatmai

Przeglądam sobie manual Gentoo odnośnie tworzenia macierzy RAID i natrafiam na tekst: 

```
Ważne: Nie należy używać żadnej formy stripingu, takich jak raid-0 czy raid-5, na partycji, z której uruchamiamy nasz system.
```

A nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie zapytał, dlaczego ?  :Very Happy:  Dlaczego tak uparcie twoerdzą, że sie nie da/nie należy, gdy na logike bardzo by to ułatwiało sprawę. Druga rzecz, nie można używać software'owego czy hardware'owy RAID 0 też odpada ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Hardware'owy RAID powinien spokojnie przejść, bo dla systemu jest widoczny jako jedno urządzenie. Pytanie tylko, czy sterownik do RAID-a (o ile jest potrzebny) będzie mógł być załadowany wcześniej niż próba zamontowania /.

----------

## KrissN

Hardware-owy RAID wstanie spokojnie, o ile jego sterownik będzie załadowany w czasie ładowania kernela, przed zamontowaniem partycji / (czyli jeśli będzie wkompilowany w jądro). Cała macierz będzie wtedy widoczna jako fizyczny dysk i kernela nie będzie interesowało, że tak naprawdę jest tam kilka dysków - układ sprzętowy zajmie się całą maskaradą.

Software-owy raid (SATA RAID-y zintegrowane z dzisiejszymi płytami głównymi są też software-owe, tyle że rozpoznawane przez BIOS w fazie uruchamiania) też się da, tylko że trzeba wtedy stworzyć odpowiedni initrd, który zawierał będzie skrypty wraz z odpowiednimi programami, które ten RAID ustawią, a następnie zamontują partycję /). Sam używam takiego rozwiązania z moim SATA RAID.

----------

## Yatmai

Piszecie, że sie da, o ile sterownik będzie na czas wczytany... Ale kurczak RAID 1 też wymaga sterów, zapewne tych samych lub niewiele się rożniących od RAID 0 i nie ma takich cyrków  :Smile: 

No chyba, że na start RAID 1 jest traktowany jako dwa (lub więcej  :Very Happy: ) dysków, zczytuje z pierwszego lepszego, a potem dopiero sie orientuje, że ma je traktować jako macierz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No chyba, że na start RAID 1 jest traktowany jako dwa (lub więcej ) dysków

 

Nie jestem pewien, ale jak sie pomyle to może mnie ktoś poprawi, otóż RAID 1 to nic innego jak fakt że są dwa dyski, i jeden jest kopią drugiego.

Nie potrzeba nic tutaj kombinować aby czytać taki dysk. Tym bardziej że kernel startuje jako readonly, i dopiero jak wstanie montuje partycje w trybie rw. I wtedy już traktuje dyski jako RAID 1, Natomiast RAID 0, zapisuje np jeden plik po połowie na każdym dysku. Czyli nie da sie odczytać RAID 0, bez odczytu z dwóch, za co odpowiada sterownik zdajesie. I dlatego też uszkodzenie dysku w RAID 0, powoduje że tracimy dane.

----------

## Yatmai

```
I dlatego też uszkodzenie dysku w RAID 0, powoduje że tracimy dane.
```

No a o tym to na każdej stronce trąbią.... Tyle że jak mamy pojedyńczy dysk, który ulegnie uszkodzeniu to też tracimy dane... No chyba, że RAID 0 może powodować częstrze usterki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Załóżmy, że prawdopodobieństwo, że dysk Ci się zepsuje w czasie t wynosi 0.05.

Prawdopodobieństwo, że się nie zepsuje wynosi zatem 0.95.

Prawdopodobieństwo, że w czasie t nie zepsują się dwa dyski wynosi więc 0.95*0.95 (powiedzmy, że zdarzenia niezależne).

Wychodzi to: 0.95*0.95=0.9025.

Prawdopodobieństwo, że zepsuje się w czasie t jeden z dwóch dysków wynosi więc 0.0975.

Z tego wynika, że z pewnym przybliżeniem (dla małych wartości prawdopodobieństwa zepsucia się dysku w czasie t), że przy RAID-zie 0 prawdopodobieństwo padu systemu dysków zwiększa się niemal dwukrotnie, względem systemu jednodyskowego.

Częstsze.

Przy RAID-1 dla dwóch dysków awaria całego systemu następuje przy jednoczesnym padzie dwóch dysków, na co mamy (przy naszych założeniach) prawdopodobieństwo 0.05*0.05=0.0025.

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, dwukrotnie większe prawdopodobieństwo awarii brzmi strasznie, ale w sumie nasze dzisiejsze dyski nie są aż tak awaryjne  :Smile:  Czy się mylę ?  :Smile:  Bo mnie w całej karierze padły 3 dyski... Jeden bez ostrzeżenia, ale przeżył ze mną sporo lat i naprawde wiele razy wyłączałem kompa z buttona (starsi do domu wracali, a ja mialem szlaban na kompa  :Very Happy: ), na pozostałych dwóch system sie wywalał, tudzież jeden zawieszał się podczas kopiowania dłuższego niż 5 minut, ale z obu udało sie odzyskać dane  :Smile:  Statystyka nie taka tragiczna jak na 14 lat na kompach  :Very Happy: 

Mam nadzieje, że sie nie mylę (jeśli jednak, to weźcie młotek i mnie naprostujcie  :Very Happy: ) choć i tak myślę, by na RAID 0 postawić system, by szybko działał, a muzykę, zdjęcia, czy inne skarby trzymać na pojedyńczym dysku, albo na RAID 1  :Smile: 

----------

## tuniek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Załóżmy, że prawdopodobieństwo, że dysk Ci się zepsuje w czasie t wynosi 0.05.
> 
> 

 

Mogę się czepić Gabryś?  :Smile:  Co to za "t" ?  :Smile:  Jeśli to Twoje "t" jest z przedziału od 0 do nieskończoności to prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia dysku wynosi 1. 

Programowy RAID-0 dla systemu, w monecie w którym można montować każdy katalog na innym dysku wydaje mi sie zupełnie niepotrzebny. Z doświadczenia odradzam.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> czy inne skarby trzymać na pojedyńczym dysku

 

Wszystkie skarby beckapuj koniecznie!

Ja myślałem o raidzie, ale muj wolniejszy dysk jest ponad dwa razy wolniejszy. Słuzy wiec za beckaup rzeczy których jeszcze nie ma na płytkach CD czy DVD na dodatek ten dysk leżakuje sobie nie podłączony.

A rzeczy które są wynikiem mojej pracy, to jak zrobie większy postęp to od razu beckup. Przydaje sie bardzo. I to nie z powodu padu dysku, ale człowiek czasem zrobi jakąś głupote raz na jakiś czas, a prawdopodobieństwo takiego zdarzenia jest większe niż padu dyku  :Wink:  co wiem z autopsji   :Rolling Eyes: 

@tuniek:

to "t" to pewnie takie "t" przy którym prawdopodobiństwo zdarzenia wynosi 0.05   :Smile: 

----------

## tuniek

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  @tuniek:
> 
> to "t" to pewnie takie "t" przy którym prawdopodobiństwo zdarzenia wynosi 0.05  

 

Oj ktoś tu chyba jest fizykiem prócz mnie.  :Smile:  To może dobierzmy sobie warunki brzegowe tak żeby ten RAID-0 był niemal nieśmiertelny? :> /droczę się/  :Smile: 

Zgadzam się z Tobą że backup jest lepszy. Bo tak odebrałem Twoje intencje.

----------

## Aktyn

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Oj ktoś tu chyba jest fizykiem prócz mnie.  To może dobierzmy sobie warunki brzegowe tak żeby ten RAID-0 był niemal nieśmiertelny? :> /droczę się/  

 

fizykiem to może zbyt duże słowo, znam troche "kosmicznych" prawideł, poza tym jeżeli już to praktykiem, bo z teorią utknąłem na poziomie technikum.

Np mam teraz problem z polem magnetycznym, a dokładniej z jego rozkładem w przestrzeni, oraz wpływu na poszczególne uzwojenia w transformatorze. W sumie moge sobie to wyobrazić, gorzej jak przychodzi policzyć nie mówiąc już o jakimś graficznym wypluciu danych. Bo chodzi o rzeczywisty a nie taki szkolny poglądowy że tam są jakies linie. Niby jest jakiś taki program ale chyba nie za free. W sumie czasem stare medoty prób i błędów są najprostszą choć może nie najbardziej efektywną metodą dochodzenia do wyników  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

[quote="Aktyn"] *Art.root wrote:*   

> @tuniek:
> 
> to "t" to pewnie takie "t" przy którym prawdopodobiństwo zdarzenia wynosi 0.05  

 

Dokładnie chciałem to powiedzieć  :Smile: . Chodziło o przykładową wartość, chyba bardziej przemawia do człowieka 5% niż np. 1/200000.

----------

## Yatmai

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> Programowy RAID-0 dla systemu, w monecie w którym można montować każdy katalog na innym dysku wydaje mi sie zupełnie niepotrzebny. Z doświadczenia odradzam.

 

Hmm, jak dobrze łapie, przykładowo można by na dysk A dać /usr, a na B /home przez co przykładowy Xmms i mp3 do niego wczytywały by się równolegle. Efekt iście jak RAID0, tylko... co jeśli będe chciał włączyć naraz Xmms i Kadu ? Oba na tym samym dysku (/usr). Z drugiej jednak strony, z benchmark.pl:

```
Instalowanie aplikacji, czy przechowywanie danych na macierzy poziomu 0 mija się z celem. Po pierwsze podczas uruchamiania wszelkiego rodzaju programów kluczowym wyznacznikiem wydajności dysku jest nie jego prędkość liniowego odczytu danych, ale jego czas dostępu. Pisaliśmy o tym zresztą w części pierwszej tego artykułu. Korzystanie z RAID-0 w tym przypadku nic nam nie da. Może nawet zaszkodzić, ponieważ synchronizacja odczytu z wielu napędów wprowadza pewne niewielkie opóźnienie, a wiec czas dostępu do danych rośnie.
```

Co by jednak przemawiało za podziałem bez RAID'u. Bo w sumie jeśli prędkość odczytu z dysku wynosi dajmy na to 50MB/s, to wczytanie takiego Xmms'a czy Kadu, które raptem zajmują kilka mb to naprawde milisekundy, reszta jest kwestią.... No właśnie, procka nie sądze, to co ? Na myśl przychodzi mi, że po/podczas wczytywania programu do pamięci należy się odwołać do bibliotek, choćby tych odpowiedzialnych za wyświetlenie programu. Czyli znów liczyłby się czas dostępu...

 *Quote:*   

> Dokładnie chciałem to powiedzieć . Chodziło o przykładową wartość, chyba bardziej przemawia do człowieka 5% niż np. 1/200000.

  Tylko 5% to chyba się uzyska na okresie całego życia dysku. Mam na myśli powiedzmy >10 lat, bo kto dziś używa twardzieli sprzed 96r ?  :Very Happy:  W prawdzie mam jeszcze tak stare twardziele, ale są w starym kompie, na którym czasem ciupiemy po lanie gdy kumple wpadną na UT czy StarCraft'a  :Very Happy:  Ale istotnych danych bym im (dyskom znaczy się  :Very Happy: ) nie zawierzył.

Wiesz DualDDR też do mnie przemawiał, że dwukrotnie większa przepustowość... Co z tego, że wykorzysta sie najwyżej 10% bonusa  :Very Happy:  Chodzi mi tylko o to, by nie popadać w żadną ze skrajności, bo mam ostatnio dość marketingowych nagonek   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aktyn backup, backup i jeszcze raz backup, w przypadku pisania programów czy podobnych projektów, backup kilku ostatnich snapshoot'ów (np pod koniec każdego dnia pracy  :Very Happy: ). To wiem, tego się nauczyłem, raz gdy bez ostrzeżenia padł mi dysk, a dwa gdy czasem (albo i częściej  :Very Happy: ) przez własną głupotę nadpisałem pliki starszą/gorszą/wadliwą wersją, albo poprostu je skasowałem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

quote: 50 MiB/s i procek, mylisz się. Procek ma tu najmniejsze znaczenie. Największym wąskim gardłem przy operacjach I/O jest konieczność wyszukiwania danych. Samo czytanie danych jest już dość szybkie (na poziomie 50-60 MiB/s przy odczycie "surowym") ale odpalając pięć aplikacji na raz, dysk musi co chwilę "skakać" między sektorami co wprowadza największe opóźnienia i hałasy (jak ktoś nie ma Seagate). Wiele zależy więc też od schedulera, ale z pustego i Chuck Norris nie naleje.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> quote: 50 MiB/s i procek, mylisz się. Procek ma tu najmniejsze znaczenie.

 

 *Quote:*   

> No właśnie, procka nie sądze,

 

No właśnie tak napisałem  :Razz: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Największym wąskim gardłem przy operacjach I/O jest konieczność wyszukiwania danych. Samo czytanie danych jest już dość szybkie (na poziomie 50-60 MiB/s przy odczycie "surowym") ale odpalając pięć aplikacji na raz, dysk musi co chwilę "skakać" między sektorami co wprowadza największe opóźnienia i hałasy (jak ktoś nie ma Seagate). Wiele zależy więc też od schedulera, ale z pustego i Chuck Norris nie naleje.

 

Czyżby NCQ mogło pomóc ?  :Smile:  Tylko znów o ile ? Bo z testów to daje raptem 5-10% Ew. w głowie pojawia mi się myśl, że każdy z tych pięciu programów będzie znajdować się na osobnym twardzielu, ale ciężko było by to wykonać biorąc uwagę, że wszystko znajduje się w jednym miejscu  :Smile: 

BTW, może sie czepiam, ale czemu piszesz MiB/s zamiast MB/s ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

NCQ pomaga przy zapisie danych, opóźnianie odczytu jest niepożądane, no bo, no właśnie, bo opóźnia odczyt  :Razz: , oczywiście w pewnym stopniu też jest używane (dlatego piszę o schedulerach I/O), aby jak najwięcej czasu dysk poświęcał na odczytywanie (szybkie), a nie szukanie (wolne) danych. Z drugiej strony nie można przegiąć, bo wtedy odpalamy Kadu, dysk szuka kadu, znalazł, czyta, odpalamy XMMS, ale dysk olewa naszą prośbę, bo szybciej mu się czyta Kadu, niż znowu coś szukać. Podsumowując:

większe cachowanie żądań odczytu -> zwiększenie szybkości działania dysku (to chyba oczywiste)

mniejsze cachowanie -> zwiększenie reaktywności (bo jeśli wczytujemy akurat coś dużego (OO.o) i poprosimy o coś małego, to dysk na chwilę przerwie)

MB = 1000kB

MiB = 1024kiB

tak sobie ustalono kiedyś, żeby nie mieszać przedrostków SI z komputerowymi odpowiednikami.

----------

## Yatmai

NCQ w założeniach miał przyspieszyć odczyt poprzez optymalne kolejkowanie sektorów do odczytu  :Smile:  Coś na wzór anticipatory  :Smile:  W zapisie nie widze jego zastosowania, bo w założeniu fs nie ma być sfragmentowany, a więc zapis powinien być liniowy  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> większe cachowanie żądań odczytu -> zwiększenie szybkości działania dysku (to chyba oczywiste)
> 
> mniejsze cachowanie -> zwiększenie reaktywności (bo jeśli wczytujemy akurat coś dużego (OO.o) i poprosimy o coś małego, to dysk na chwilę przerwie) 

 

A w praktyce jak sie to ustawia ? 1 -> Deadline 2 -> CFQ ?  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

czy do raida, takiego który jest na Nforce4 nvidii potrzeba dodatkowych sterowników i kombinowania z initrd? Bo właśnie miałem sobie w tym tygodniu sprawić drugiego samsunga sata 200GB i robić macierz raid  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> czy do raida, takiego który jest na Nforce4 nvidii potrzeba dodatkowych sterowników i kombinowania z initrd? Bo właśnie miałem sobie w tym tygodniu sprawić drugiego samsunga sata 200GB i robić macierz raid 

 

taki raid to fake raid, czyli lepiej daruj sobie tego raida, juz lepiej czysto programowo zrobić.

----------

## Yatmai

Mówi się, że jedyną wadą programowego RAID'u jest większe użycie procesora niż w przypadku kontrolera... Pytanie tylko na ile wzrasta to użycie :] Kiedyś mialem serwerek K6350 Mhz na dwóch dyskach 1.2GB spiętych w RAID 0 i dawał rade, choć nigdy mi do głowy nie przyszło mierzyć wzrostu obciążenia  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Obciążenie procesora jest niewielkie, kolega ma zrobiony software raid, procesor to sempron (taktowanie 2200MHz), bardzo mocno dysk jest wykorzystywany, obciążenie waha się od 0% do 1%.

----------

## arsen

Tak samo mam, maszynka desktop blisko 2 lata na programowym raid0, obciążenie pomijalnie małe.

----------

## Yatmai

arsen a Ty czasem nie śmigałeś na LVM + xfs ?  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> arsen a Ty czasem nie śmigałeś na LVM + xfs ? 

 

to raczej ja napisałem 24 lipca 2004 roku  :Smile: , w późniejszym czasie spróbowałem lvm2 i po jakiś 3 miesiącach używania wróciłem na czysty raid0. Lvm2 ostatecznie mijał sie z celem na mojej maszynce.Last edited by arsen on Sun Aug 06, 2006 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

No oki, to przyznaj się jak to w końcu jest z tymi faktami  :Very Happy:  Teorii sporo tu poleciało, a w praktyce ? System na RAID 0 to dobry pomysł, czy jak piszą na benchmark.pl mija się z celem, a jak pisał tuniek lepiej podzielić sys na dwa dyski ?  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   czy do raida, takiego który jest na Nforce4 nvidii potrzeba dodatkowych sterowników i kombinowania z initrd? Bo właśnie miałem sobie w tym tygodniu sprawić drugiego samsunga sata 200GB i robić macierz raid  
> 
> taki raid to fake raid, czyli lepiej daruj sobie tego raida, juz lepiej czysto programowo zrobić.

 

no właśnie - ale choć jeden argument przemawiający za programowym raidem podasz?

Jeśli mam się bawić i kombinować, to może lepiej 3 kroki w biosie płyty głownej i w teorii czy dla wingrozy czy Linuksa dyski powinny być widoczne jako jeden napęd. Chyba elegantsze to rozwiązanie?

----------

## arsen

Czy się opłaca raid0 programowo? jeśli macie już 2 dyski o podbnych paremetrach to czemu nie, nic się w sumie nie traci poza jak już wspomniano wiekszym prawdopodobieństwem utraty danych. Jeśli chcecie dopiero kupić dyski i zabierać się za to od zakupów...odradzam. Lepiej jednak zakupić porządny kontroler raida i na tym postawić macierz, są to jednak koszta spore.

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Czy się opłaca raid0 programowo? jeśli macie już 2 dyski o podbnych paremetrach to czemu nie, nic się w sumie nie traci poza jak już wspomniano wiekszym prawdopodobieństwem utraty danych. Jeśli chcecie dopiero kupić dyski i zabierać się za to od zakupów...odradzam. Lepiej jednak zakupić porządny kontroler raida i na tym postawić macierz, są to jednak koszta spore.

 

no a jak taki nvidia raid zobaczy gentoo? Jako jedno urządzenie w /dev? Czy trzeba jakiś innych kombinacji.

Czy wydajność sprzętowego kontrolera jest znacząco większa? Bo obciążenie procesora na poziomie 1-2% jestem w stanie przeżyć na Athlonie 64 @ 2,7GHz  :Smile: 

--edit--

bo jeśli to tak różowo w praktyce nie wygląda to spokojnie mogę parę miesiecy z dyskiem poczekać, kupić coż znacznie pojemniejszego niż 200GB które planuję. Wtedy 200GB z tego napędu przeznaczam pod Gentoo na programowy raid z moim starym dyskiem, a reszta zostałaby dla i tak mocno po macoszemu traktowanej przeze mnie wingrozy, oraz na partycję z ważniejszymi danymi gdzie mniejsze ryzyko awarii byłoby mile widziane

arsen edit: połączone 2 posty, polecam przycisk zmień jak coś dopisujesz.

----------

## arsen

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Czy się opłaca raid0 programowo? jeśli macie już 2 dyski o podbnych paremetrach to czemu nie, nic się w sumie nie traci poza jak już wspomniano wiekszym prawdopodobieństwem utraty danych. Jeśli chcecie dopiero kupić dyski i zabierać się za to od zakupów...odradzam. Lepiej jednak zakupić porządny kontroler raida i na tym postawić macierz, są to jednak koszta spore. 
> 
> no a jak taki nvidia raid zobaczy gentoo? Jako jedno urządzenie w /dev? Czy trzeba jakiś innych kombinacji.
> 
> Czy wydajność sprzętowego kontrolera jest znacząco większa? Bo obciążenie procesora na poziomie 1-2% jestem w stanie przeżyć na Athlonie 64 @ 2,7GHz 

 

poczytaj sobie dokumentacje albo chociaż to co podałem 2 wypowiedzi temu podając linka do swojego howto o programowym raid0. Nvidia raid może ci w ogóle nie zadziałać, nie wiem czy dali sterowniki, w kernelu ich nie ma. Porządny kontroler to porządny kontroler, całość się skupia na cpu kontrolera, wiele porządnych ma osobne banki pamięci i inne fajne sprawy. Ale to taki swoisty high-end.Last edited by arsen on Sun Aug 06, 2006 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Czy się opłaca raid0 programowo? jeśli macie już 2 dyski o podbnych paremetrach to czemu nie, nic się w sumie nie traci poza jak już wspomniano wiekszym prawdopodobieństwem utraty danych.

 

A zyskuje ?  :Very Happy:  Poza tym, że se będe mógł kopiować dane nie 60, tylko 80 czy więcej MB/s  :Very Happy:  (szukam przyspieszenia ogólnego działania systemu, co chyba dało sie poznać w ostatnich dniach  :Very Happy: )

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Jeśli chcecie dopiero kupić dyski i zabierać się za to od zakupów...odradzam. Lepiej jednak zakupić porządny kontroler raida i na tym postawić macierz, są to jednak koszta spore.

 

No właśnie zamierzam, albo zamierzałem bo już sam nie wiem co miałbym wybrać, kupić 2 nowiutkie, wypasione twardziele. Choć z tego co piszesz, to i tak powinienem kupić dwa dyski, a potem ew. kontroler by je spiąć. Tylko co daje taki kontroler ? Obciążenie procka jest pomijalne, a dysk szybciej chyba nie będzie przez to pracował  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

sorry za rozpęd i dwa posty.

Sam zacząłem czytać, natrafiłem na howto instalacji itd. Dużo kombinacji i właściwie tylko w imię działania z windowsem.

Tak wiec czekam z zakupem dysku. Albo kupię porządny kontroler, albo po prostu zrobię softwareowy raid pod Gentoo.

----------

## arsen

Na kontroler raczej was nie stać porządny, koszt minimum 1000pln by miało to sens, pozostaje wam programowo. Dwukrotnej szybkości nie uzyskacie, nie ma się co oszukiwać, ale u siebie uzyskałem wiekszy transfer liniowy który się przydaje jak sporo kopiuje się. Inaczej podczas normalnej pracy tego nie odczujecie. Nie ma raida na sumowanie się np. 7200 obr/min talerzy. Tylko predkość i bufor dadzą wam kopa podczas uruchamiania programów itd. Dlatego dziś wolałbym na desktop kupić jeden porządny super szybki dysk raptor a raida bym sobie wtedy podarował.

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, raptory mają 2x lepsze czasy dostępu... Tylko są 4x droższe  :Very Happy:  Albo tak na allegro zglupieli :]

----------

## bartmarian

jezeli sie nie myle to kontroler (niech bedzie i s320) trzeba w cos wpiac, malo kto ma pci64bit na plycie a przepustowosc samej magistrali pci pozostawia wiele (w tym przypadku) do zyczenia

----------

